# Tastes like burn



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

Good evening guys. I have a bit of a question. The other night I built a coil ok my RBA, running at 0.8 ohms. At first I was using Sky Blue Vapours 6mg Bavarian Cream, and Seattle Vapor Co 18mg SVX4, no problems for about 3-4 days. Then yesterday, I threw in some Lekka Vapours 6mg Carabana, and after a few hits, I start getting a bit of a burning taste in my mouth. I figured it can't be the coil seeing that it's not even a week old, but I changed the wick. One or two hits later, I get the taste again. Still with the Carabana. The taste goes away for a bit of I hold the firing button down and blow into the drip tip, but that's only temporary. Has anyone else experienced anything like that? If so, what's causing it? And what can I do about it? Could it possibly be the juice? Seeing that I didn't get that taste using the same build using the Bavarian Cream or the SVX4? Thanks


----------



## kimbo (12/10/14)

@Natheer Mallick i know some juices kill your wick faster than others, i dont know Carabana so i cant comment on that, i know my darker juice tend to kill the wick faster than the lighter juice


----------



## Matt (12/10/14)

The carabana is high in vg makes it thicker and harder to get to the wick. Wich rba are you using?


----------



## kimbo (12/10/14)

Matt said:


> The carabana is high in vg makes it thicker and harder to get to the wick. Wich rba are you using?



I use my trusty iGo W


----------



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @Natheer Mallick i know some juices kill your wick faster than others, i dont know Carabana so i cant comment on that, i know my darker juice tend to kill the wick faster than the lighter juice


Can it really happen so quickly though? It wasn't even a day.


----------



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

Matt said:


> The carabana is high in vg makes it thicker and harder to get to the wick. Wich rba are you using?


I've got a Big Buddha


----------



## kimbo (12/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> I've got a Big Buddha



I am sure one of the more experienced vapers will answer. I find i must change my wick every other day with the NET, maybe every morning just depends on how much i vape during the day


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/14)

I've gone through about 20ml of 18mg carabana already, mostly in the Nautilus with BVC coil, some in the Kayfun wicked with rayon and some on the little igo-l wicked with cotton. No wicking issues on my side, and carabana doesn't seem to build up on my coils any more than any other lighter coloured pg heavy juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I've gone through about 20ml of 18mg carabana already, mostly in the Nautilus with BVC coil, some in the Kayfun wicked with rayon and some on the little igo-l wicked with cotton. No wicking issues on my side, and carabana doesn't seem to build up on my coils any more than any other lighter coloured pg heavy juices.


Well when I did change the wick, it didn't seem like there was anything wrong with it.


----------



## kimbo (12/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Well when I did change the wick, it didn't seem like there was anything wrong with it.



Did you just did a new wick with your old coil?
How did you clean the coil before the new wick?


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/14)

I've run carabana on a fresh battery on a 0.6 ohm coil and it tasted perfect, so I doubt that the problem is too much power. What inner diameter are you building your coils on? And what gauge wire are you using?


----------



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Did you just did a new wick with your old coil?
> How did you clean the coil before the new wick?


Yes I've still got the old coil. When I took the old wick out I rinsed the deck with water and dried it with a hairdryer


----------



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I've run carabana on a fresh battery on a 0.6 ohm coil and it tasted perfect, so I doubt that the problem is too much power. What inner diameter are you building your coils on? And what gauge wire are you using?


It's 30g with a 3mm ID


----------



## kimbo (12/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Yes I've still got the old coil. When I took the old wick out I rinsed the deck with water and dried it with a hairdryer



Try a new coil and see if you get the same, i think the coil might be the guilty one here.


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> It's 30g with a 3mm ID


Maybe try one at 2mm, I've not had much luck with 3mm, but I've also never used a big buddah.


----------



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Try a new coil and see if you get the same, i think the coil might be the guilty one here.


Even after 3/4 days?


----------



## Natheer Mallick (12/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe try one at 2mm, I've not had much luck with 3mm, but I've also never used a big buddah.


Well I've been using 3mm for my last 3 builds, and I haven't had any problems. I'll try 2mm tomorrow though and see what happens. Thanks guys


----------



## kimbo (12/10/14)

like i said .. i am still just a newbi .. one of the more experienced vapers can help you more. BTW you use kanthal A1 i dont know if kanthal D will degrade faster. Just a shot in the dark


----------



## Matt (12/10/14)

Try closing the airhole abit. This way more vacuum gets build up and helps the thicker juice to get to the wick. I have a kayfun clone that doesnt like higher vg keeps giving me dry hits. Has to do with the juice channels and the vacuum build up in the rba.


----------



## Matt (12/10/14)

And post some pictured of your coil maybe some one can spot the problem that way.


----------

